# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ulkomaan pikku-uutisia

## antti

Tanskassa suomalaisomisteisen Rettigin Strömmayhtiö on ostanut Tanskan suurimman sight-seeing-yhtiön Auto-Paasken, noin 80 autoa. Auto-Paasken Man-bussit oli taannoin Helsingissäkin Tanskan kilvillä ajamassa. Norjassa taas Nobina on voittanut Tromssan alueen bussiliikennöinnin, 117 autoa, joista peräti 100 uutta ja niistäkin 30 hybridibussia.

----------


## antti

Vuonna 2006 tuli Viipuriin jonkunmoinen partti kiinalaistekoisia China Shuchi Bus -busseja  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/196283/    ja jo joulukuussa 2009 oli autojen tila tällainen  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/249496/ ja toukokuussa 2011 on yhtä masentava näky  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/451120/   eli jotain ihmeellistä on Kiinan bussien laadussa ?

----------


## TEP70

Toisaalla tuolla sivustolla kerrotaan, että Sajurin toiminta on päättynyt 1.4.2011. Kalustolistasta löytyy myös vuonna 2008 tulleita Schucheja, jotka on merkitty hylätyiksi 2011. Kyllä on taas saatu halvalla hyvää tavaraa.

----------


## EmilB

Budapestin kaupunki on saamassa 159 Mercedes Citaro bussia http://media.daimler.com/dcmedia/0-9...0-0-0-0-0.html

Mersun Unkarin tehtaan kotikaupunki Kecskemet on tilaamassa 25 Mercedes Citaro G BlueTec Hybrid bussia http://iho.hu/img/galery/120618-kmet-citaro_14.JPG

Linja-autoyhtiö Volanbusz on tilaamassa Budapestin seutuliikenteeseen 68 teli- ja 46 nivelbussia

----------


## VHi

> Vuonna 2006 tuli Viipuriin jonkunmoinen partti kiinalaistekoisia China Shuchi Bus -busseja  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/196283/    ja jo joulukuussa 2009 oli autojen tila tällainen  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/249496/ ja toukokuussa 2011 on yhtä masentava näky  http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/451120/   eli jotain ihmeellistä on Kiinan bussien laadussa ?


Pietarilainen kaverini kertoili, että kukaan ei järin kauheasti noista autoista tykkää. Muistaa kuulemma sen päivän jolloin bussit tulivat liikenteeseen. Ensin ei oikein tiennyt miten suhtautua, mutta sitten nauratti ja sen jälkeen lähinnä itketti. Sen verta mitä noissa olen itse matkustanut niin ei kovin kummoisia pelejä, penkit läpeensä kovaa muovia ilman minkäänlaista kangassuikalettakaan, ja mm. varsin nykyaikainen manuaalivaihteisto, joka on varmasti kuskien mieleen  :Very Happy:  Toisaalta olen käsittänyt, että ei ne mahrsrutkina käytety Gazelletkaan kovin pitkäikäisiä ole. Eivät kestä kovinkaan montaa vuotta ympärivuorokautista (reitistä riippuen) liikennöintiä.

----------


## EmilB

> Pietarilainen kaverini kertoili, että kukaan ei järin kauheasti noista autoista tykkää. Muistaa kuulemma sen päivän jolloin bussit tulivat liikenteeseen. Ensin ei oikein tiennyt miten suhtautua, mutta sitten nauratti ja sen jälkeen lähinnä itketti.


Tätä samaa tarinaa olen kuullut unkarilaisilta tuttaviltanikin. Volanbusz -yhtiöllä taitaa olla vielä kaupunkien välisessä liikenteessä muutama King Long (unkariksi kingkong) bussi. Volan hankki vuonna 2008 noin 100 yksilöä, joista suurin osa on jo kirjaimellisesti hajonnut osiksi. Sinänsä mielenkiintoista, koska kyseisten autojen alusta ja moottori ovat amerikkalaista tekoa ja loput osat on Euroopasta. Eli ainoastaan kokonpano on tapahtunut Kiinassa. 

Tuoreita uutisia Unkarista: Ikarustaustainen Nabi jatkaa menestystään Usa:n markkinoilla. Dallas Area Rapid Transport (DART) on tilannut 459 kappaletta täysin matalalattiaisia, 9,45 ja 12,2 metrisiä kaasubusseja. Bussit valmistetaan Nabin Unkarin Kaposvarin kaupungin tehtaalla. Viimeisten bussien on määrä saapua Dallasiin alkuvuonna 2014. Nabi on saanut vankan jalansijan Amerikan markkinoilla. Tälläkin hetkellä muun muuassa Los Angelesissa liikennöi noin 2000 Nabi Cng -bussia.

Olen matkustanut Unkarissa Nabin Euroopan markkinoille valmistetulla Sirius-bussilla ja kokemus oli mieleenpainuva. Bussien ulkonäkö on rohkea, designissa oli amerikkalaisia vaikutteita. Matkustusergonomia oli hyvä ja ei-ammattilaisen silmin auto kulki tasaisesti ja hiljaa. Kokoonpano näytti laadukkaalta, bussi ei muistuttanut laadultaan Suomessakin tavattuja Ikaruksen malleja. Aika näyttää, saavuttaako Nabi Euroopankin markkinoilla Amerikkaan verrattavaa menestystä..

http://en.nabi.hu/index.php

----------


## antti

Osaa ne muutkin kuin Salolaiset järjestää pitkiä bussimatkoja     http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2013/02/...ed-eldslandet/

----------


## Piirka

Uumajan kaupunkiliikenteen tilaaja Ultra paukuttelee henkseleitä: "2012 - Ett rekordår. Viime vuonna ennätysmäärä matkustajia kulki kaupunkiliikenteen busseilla - 6,5 miljoonaa, lisäystä 500.000 matkaa enemmän kuin vuonna 2011 ja miljoona matkaa enemmän kuin vuonna 2010. Kuormitetuin linja on ykkönen (n. 2,1 milj.) ja hyvänä kakkosena kasilinja (n. 1,75 milj.). Yhteensä nämä kaksi linjaa kuljettavat 60 % kaikista kaupunkiliikenteen matkustajista. Kasvu on ollut suhteellisesti suurinta linjoilla 2 ja 5.

Kun suhteutetaan matkustajamäärä (6,5 milj.) keskustaajaman väkilukuun (n. 80.000 as.), saadaan lukema 81 matkaa/asukas. Eipä taida löytyä yhtä suurta lukemaa mistään suomalaisesta keskisuuresta kaupungista.

----------


## Piirka

> Uumajan kaupunkiliikenteen


Västerbottens-Kuriren paukuttelee henkseleitä: Uumaja on joukkoliikenteessä paras. Vuosina 2007-2011 Uumajan paikallisliikenteen matkustajamäärä kasvoi 40 % ja siitäkin huolimatta kulupuoli saatiin pysymään aisoissa, menot kasvoivat vain 10 % . Vastaavat luvut "för hela Sverige" olivat "vain" 18 % lisää matkustajia, mutta kulupuoli nousi peräti 48 %.

Syitä matkustajamäärien kasvuun löytyy mm. Uumajan keskustan ajoittain huonosta ilmanlaadusta. Kunnallispoliitikot ovat siksi satsanneet joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen. Vuorovälien tihentäminen arkisin 10 minuuttiin linjoilla 1 ja 8 on kasvattanut matkustajamääriä. Vastaava vuorovälien tihentäminen saatetaan tehdä myös linjoille 2 ja 5 sekä linjaparille 6 / 9. Poliitikkojen tavoite on kaksinkertaistaa joukkoliikenteen matkamäärä vuoteen 2020 mennessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lontoon bussi Kiinan tyyliin.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/spiri...a-6532938.html

----------


## EmilB

> Budapestin kaupunki on saamassa 159 Mercedes Citaro bussia http://media.daimler.com/dcmedia/0-9...0-0-0-0-0.html


Komea jono Mersun uusia Citaroita Budapestin teillä http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4266636&type=1 uusissa skyblue asuissaan jonka tieltä sai väistyä noin 100 vuotta vanha tummansininen/hopeanharmaa väritys

----------


## Karosa

> Komea jono Mersun uusia Citaroita Budapestin teillä http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4266636&type=1


Noi on kyllä hienoja, minkä takia noita ei tänne tilata, olisivat varmasti hyviä täälläkin.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Noi on kyllä hienoja, minkä takia noita ei tänne tilata, olisivat varmasti hyviä täälläkin.


Tilaisivat tänne Setra S415 NF -kaupunkibusseja. Nehän ovat Citaron luksusserkkuja.

----------


## Madmax

Kilpailutus on vaikeaa ja halpa ei ole hyvää Australiassakaan
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-04-2...034?section=sa

----------


## antti

Vaasan Sundomissa olevan Marins Ab:n Mersu näyttää uineen Liettuaan   http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/901043/

----------


## Lasse

Skånetrafikan aloittaa 19. elokuuta yhdessä Veolia Transportin kanssa kokeilun, missä Kristianstadin linjalla 4 liikennöidään bussiin liitettävällä perävaunulla.
http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2013/08/...ga-satsning-ut

----------


## antti

Nobinalta (vai oliko vielä tuohon aikaan Concordia) vuonna 2010 poistuneet 1999-malliset Volvo-Ikarukset havaittu Daugavpils Autobusuparkilla molemmat täysvalkoisina:  DAP 109  HN-6160 entinen 151  RIZ-626  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Lubasti, sekä  DAP 117  HN-6537  entinen  176  RIZ-753  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Priezmale.

----------


## Nak

> Nobinalta (vai oliko vielä tuohon aikaan Concordia) vuonna 2010 poistuneet 1999-malliset Volvo-Ikarukset havaittu Daugavpils Autobusuparkilla molemmat täysvalkoisina:  DAP 109  HN-6160 entinen 151  RIZ-626  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Lubasti, sekä  DAP 117  HN-6537  entinen  176  RIZ-753  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Priezmale.


#117 http://www.phototrans.eu/14,638536,0...G_E94_117.html
Samasta paikasta löytyy ainakin myös ex. Nf 152 http://www.phototrans.eu/2410,1237,13,0.html

----------


## Jompero

> Tuoreita uutisia Unkarista: Ikarustaustainen Nabi jatkaa menestystään Usa:n markkinoilla. Dallas Area Rapid Transport (DART) on tilannut 459 kappaletta täysin matalalattiaisia, 9,45 ja 12,2 metrisiä kaasubusseja. Bussit valmistetaan Nabin Unkarin Kaposvarin kaupungin tehtaalla. Viimeisten bussien on määrä saapua Dallasiin alkuvuonna 2014. Nabi on saanut vankan jalansijan Amerikan markkinoilla. Tälläkin hetkellä muun muuassa Los Angelesissa liikennöi noin 2000 Nabi Cng -bussia.
> http://en.nabi.hu/index.php


NABI on todellakin suuressa suosiossa etenkin Yhdysvaltojen länsirannikolla, mutta se on 80.01 % amerikkalaisomisteinen ja sen kokoonpanotehtaat sijaitsevat nykyään Delawaressa ja Alabamassa. NABIlla oli yhteistyötä Ikaruksen kanssa kauan sitten, mutta Unkarissa ei enää valmisteta busseja. Sirius, jota myytiin vain Euroopassa lopetettiin, samoin myös CompoBus. CompoBussia valmistettiin, sekä Unkarissa, että Yhdysvalloissa ja viimeiset CompoBusit valmistettiin LA:iin v.2013. NABIN pahin kilpailija jenkeissä oli Orion Bus, joka lopetti toiminnansa v.2012. La:ssa lähes kaikki kaupunkibussit ovat nykyään maakaasubusseja.

----------


## Eppu

> Nobinalta (vai oliko vielä tuohon aikaan Concordia) vuonna 2010 poistuneet 1999-malliset Volvo-Ikarukset havaittu Daugavpils Autobusuparkilla molemmat täysvalkoisina:  DAP 109  HN-6160 entinen 151  RIZ-626  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Lubasti, sekä  DAP 117  HN-6537  entinen  176  RIZ-753  oli linjalla Daugavpils - Priezmale.


Näitä on tosiaan 3 kpl. Kuvasin ne kesällä 2011.
#109: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...s/IMG_3381.jpg
#117: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...s/IMG_3444.jpg
#122: http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Arkisto...s/IMG_3395.jpg

----------


## Joonas Pio

YLE: Norjassa on kaapattu bussi

----------


## Piirka

> YLE: Norjassa on kaapattu bussi


NRK Sogn og Fjordane kertoo, että kolme henkilöä on kuollut ja että viisikymppinen ulkomaalaistaustainen puukottaja on saatu kiinni. Aluksi luultiin, että bussi olisi joutunut liikenneonnettomuuteen. Nopeasti selvisi kuitenkin, että bussissa oli puukkoa heiluttanut, sekavasti käyttäytynyt mies. Paikalle saapuneilta palomiehiltä onnistui miehen taltuttaminen siinä iltakahdeksalta Suomen aikaa.

Toisaalla on kerrottu, että samaisella bussilinjalla tapahtui kahden henkilön kuolemaan johtanut puukotus vuonna 2003.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...viisikymppinen ulkomaalaistaustainen puukottaja on saatu kiinni. ...


Lienee sittenkin vasta 31 vee eteläsudanilainen: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/--...r-7362575.html

----------


## Piirka

> Lienee sittenkin vasta 31 vee eteläsudanilainen


Näin näkyy olevan. Tilanne eilen oli näköjään sen verran kaoottinen, että palapelin palat eivät osuneet kohdalleen. Uhreista kaksi oli viisikymppisiä (toinen heistä oli bussin kuljettaja) ja kolmas oli 19-vuotias nainen. Eilinen tapahtuma oli uusinta kymmenen vuoden takaa. Kummassakin tapauksessa tekijä oltiin lähettämässä takaisin kotimaahansa (tms).

Tänä aamuna oli läheltä piti tapaus Raisissa (Nordreisa) Pohjois-Tromssassa: VG: Bussjåføren er dagens helt. Hansinkenttään (Storslett) matkalla ollut koulubussi syttyi aamulla tuleen. Ilmeisesti sulakekaapista alkanut räjähdysmäinen palo tuhosi alkajaisiksi mm. oviohjauksen. Sankarikuljettaja rikkoi omin käsin bussin ikkunoita, joiden kautta kyydissä olleet 15-20 oppilasta pelastautuivat vammautumatta.

----------


## Piirka

Norjan rannikkoa piiskannut hirmumyrsky Hilde rantautui Suomeen ja vaihtoi sukupuolta, [poliittisesti epäkorrekti]Transu[/poliittisesti epäkorrekti]-Einoksi.  :Laughing: 

Puolet Hurtigruten -laivalinjan 11 aluksesta jäivät odottamaan myrskyn laantumista, kertoi Verdens Gang. Viimeinen alus saanee kurottua aikataulun kiinni huomenna tiistaina. MS Nordlys oli pitempään poissa liikenteessä, koska aluksen apumoottorin generaattori kärähti viikko sitten lauantaina aamuyöllä Ålesundissa. Samaisessa VG:n jutussa kerrottiin myös Osloon ajaneen pikavuorolinja-auton matkan keskeytyneen jäädessään kahden maanvyörymän väliin perjantai-iltana. 30 matkustajasta 9 saatettiin turvaan paikallisen Punaisen Ristin pelastusaluksella. Muut matkustajat pääsivät turvaan läheiseen yksityiskotiin.

Hilde-myrskyn ehkäpä omituisin onnettomuus sattui Kristiansundin (n. 135 km Trondheimista länsilounaaseen) paikallisbussille. Bussi oli nousemassa Sørsundbrualle, kun se jämähti paikalleen juuri ennen sillan lakipistettä. Bussi lähti valumaan taaksepäin ja pysähtyi sillan keskustan puoleiseen kaarteeseen. Bussin keskivaiheilla istunut matkustaja ihmetteli miksi häneen osui sadepisaroita. Selvisi, että myrskytuuli oli irroittanut ja vienyt mennessään bussin tuulilasin. Kukaan bussin kolmesta matkustajasta ei loukkaantunut onnettomuudessa, vaikkakin kuljettaja oli ymmärrettävästä syystä aivan likomärkä, kertoo uutislehti Tidens Krav.

----------


## tkp

Scania toimittaa 156 kaupunkibussia Berliiniin http://newsroom.scania.com/en-group/...ses-to-berlin/

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Scania toimittaa 156 kaupunkibussia Berliiniin http://newsroom.scania.com/en-group/...ses-to-berlin/


Ovatkohan perusberliiniläiseen tyyliin Voithilla?

Ja korjauksena uutiseen, BVG on lyhenne Berliner Verkehrsbetriebestä eikä suinkaan Berliner Verkehrsgesellschaftista.

----------


## Karosa

> Ovatkohan perusberliiniläiseen tyyliin Voithilla?


Taitaa ZF:llä tulla kerran kun Scanioita ovat.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Polskibusille on tullut uusia Plaxton Elitejä

kuva
http://www.fly4free.pl/nowe-trasy-au...polskibus-com/

----------


## tkp

Malmössä ei bussit liiku rankkasateiden takia http://www.aamulehti.fi/Ulkomaat/119...den+takia.html

----------


## Allison

Sisaryritys: www.manabus.com

Alalaidassa tuttuja logoja  :Wink:

----------


## antti

Mainittu Manabus toimii aika kaukana eli Uudessa Seelannissa. Wikipediassa löytyi jotain tietoa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ManaBus.com

----------


## bussifriikki

Berliinissä tuli vastaan tutun näköinen peli

----------


## antti

Samassa näyttelyssä itsekin pistäydyin. Sopiihan, että lainaan hyviä kuvia tähän kirjeeseen. Uutuuksia mm. VanHoolin uusi ilme   http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...y/IMG_6425.JPG.
Erikoisuus myös Volksbus, eli VW:n logo keulallaan Brasiliassa tehty tuote  http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...y/IMG_6257.JPG.
Ja Solariksen uusi ilme säväytti,esimerkiksi tuulilasin muotoilu sekä pölykapselien desing.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...y/IMG_6493.JPG

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------

Hampurista matkustin Hannoveriin kahden tunnin matkan Meinfernbussilla, mikä on 70 yrittäjän yhteenliittymä ja pienessä ajassa luonut kymmeniä reittejä. Matka maksoi netistä etukäteen ostettuna 8 euroa ja kuljettajan lipuntarkastus oli mielenkiintoisesti toteutettu. Lippuun oli tulostunut up-code-kuva ja se luettiin kamerakännykällä. 7:15-lähtö Hampurista kulki ihan aikataulussa. Palatessa oli Adac-Postbus Scania suomalaisella Omniexpresskorilla. Se oli euroa kalliimpi, ja tuli Hannoveriin sunnuntai-iltana noin 20 minuuttia myöhässä ja Hampuriin tultiin matkalla olleen ruuhkan ja tietyön hidastettua 55 minuuttia aikataulusta myöhässä. Siinä oli samanlainen lippukontrollisysteemi kuin kilpailijalla. Tarjolla olisi ollut myös FlixBus-vuoro, mikä on 30 yrittäjän yhteenliittymä ja englantilaisperäinen Bus2Bus-vuoro. Vertailun vuoksi messuilla näin suomalaisturistin joka sanoi tulleensa junalla Hampurista 49 eurolla!

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:50 ----------

----------


## antti

http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2014/11/...andlar-scania/   eli ADAC-Postbus tilaamassa 60 Omniexpressiä lisää! Omien havaintojen mukaan kalusto tuntuu olevan alihankkijoilla jotenkin vuokralla.

----------


## kuukanko

> http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2014/11/...andlar-scania/   eli ADAC-Postbus tilaamassa 60 Omniexpressiä lisää!


Tämä tarkoittanee, että elokuuksi 2015 on turha enää yrittää tilata OmniExpressejä, kun tämä tilaus täyttää tilauskirjat syksyyn asti. Koskee mm. toissapäivänä ratkenneen HSL-kilpailun kalustohankintoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin Lahdessa valmistuu kaksikerros-Scania Berliiniin.

https://www.facebook.com/Hof.Indira/...33964066678743

----------


## vristo

> Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin Lahdessa valmistuu kaksikerros-Scania Berliiniin.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Hof.Indira/...33964066678743


Oho! Hieno aluevaltaus. Alusta näyttäisi olevan N-tyyppiä (eli moottori takana poikittain plus kulmavaihde).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:32 ----------

Ja tuo on siis korimallia Citywide, jota kootaan Lahdessa. Eipä ennen olisi ollut mahdollista. 

http://mobil.morgenpost.de/berlin/ar...Anschluss.html

----------


## Prompter

> Mikäli oikein ymmärsin, niin Lahdessa valmistuu kaksikerros-Scania Berliiniin.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Hof.Indira/...33964066678743


Noista kommenteista selviää, että bussi on jo valmis. Se on käsintehty yksittäiskappale.

Pienenä triviana mainittakoon, että nyt kun BVG on hankkinut Citywidejä yhden jos toisenkin, alkaa kaupungin Voith-vaihteistomonopoli murtua  :Icon Frown:

----------


## bussifriikki

Megabus laajenee Saksan sisäiseen kaukoliikenteeseen

http://www.finanzen.at/nachrichten/a...-an-1000401077

----------


## raccoon

Viimeiset äpaut 15 vuotta Tallinnassa käytössä olleista n. 23½ metrisistä "bussijunista" poistuu käytöstä 31. joulukuuta. Jäljellä olevat bussijunat kerääntyy 30. joulukuuta klo 12 Lasnamäen Kärberi kadun bussiparkkiin, jonne kansalaiset ovat tervetulleita niitä hyvästelemään, jos jotakuta silloin Tallinnas pyörivistä bussiharrastajista kiinnostaa mennä morjestaa.  :Smile: 

kuva bussijunasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Saksalaiset kaukobussiyritykset Flixbus ja MeinFernbus fuusioituvat

https://www.flixbus.de/meinfernbus-flixbus-werden-eins
http://meinfernbus.de/meinfernbus-flixbus.html

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja tuo on siis korimallia Citywide, jota kootaan Lahdessa. Eipä ennen olisi ollut mahdollista. 
> 
> http://mobil.morgenpost.de/berlin/ar...Anschluss.html


Berliiniläisestä löytyi uusi kuva

----------


## bussifriikki

Lahdessa tehty kaksikerros-Citywide on nyt Berliinissä:

http://uval.forumieren.com/t1753-freitag-30-01-2015
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kayhBXWfYU8

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2014/11/...andlar-scania/   eli ADAC-Postbus tilaamassa 60 Omniexpressiä lisää! Omien havaintojen mukaan kalusto tuntuu olevan alihankkijoilla jotenkin vuokralla.


Näitä busseja oli tänään Jokimaalla 4 kpl aikalailla valmiina lähtöön. Yhdestä puuttui takapuskuri.

----------


## antti

Nobina tehnyt naapurimaassa aika isot kaupat  http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2015/04/...r-volvobussar/

----------


## antti

Tässä halpabusseille ja muille vinkki, ottakaa mallia Berliini - Amsterdam -linjasta, missä oluttarjoilu sisältyy bussilipun hintaan   https://citybusexpress.com/

----------


## Nobina EV/EBITDA

Nobina listautuu pörssiin, annin päämääränä on vahvistaa yrityksen pääomarakennetta. Yhtiö aikoo käyttää suurimman osan annista saatavista varoista vuonna 2019 erääntyvän senioribondin poismaksamiseen. 
Tulevaisuden osingonjakopolitiikastaan Nobina kertoo, että tavoitteena on maksaa 75% osinkoina tilikauden tuloksesta ennen veroja (EBT). 

Ohessa annista kiinnostuneille linkki prospectucseen: 
http://www.nobina.com/PageFiles/1372...ectus_(en).pdf

----------


## kuukanko

> Ohessa annista kiinnostuneille linkki prospectucseen:


Ja jos haluaa kuunnella ruotsia, niin tässä vielä Dagens Industrin analyytikon Ulf Petterssonin näkemys annista: Nobina-pengar rätt ned i ledningens fickor

----------


## Wito

Budapestissa poistettiin perjantaina 12.6.2015 viimeiset Turkkilaiset MAN SL223:t, myös Volvo B7RLE Alfabusz Localot on poistettu käytöstä. Myöskin iso osa vaaleansinisitä Volvo Aabenraa 8500LE busseista on poistettu käytöstä. Sen sijaan Ikaruksia 405,415,435,260 ja 280 (1990-luvun ja 1980-luvun) näkyy dieselversiona vielä jonkin verran -myös pyhäpäivisin. Tosin poistunevat nekin vuoteen 2018 mennessä, tämänhetkisten tietojen perusteella. Volvo 7000A nivelet vuodelta 2004 peruskorjataan pikkuhiljaa käyttöiän pidentämistä varten, kyseessä tummansiniset autot jotka mm. maalataan vaaleansiniseen BKK tilaajaväriin (ennen BKV). Käytettynä ostetut Volvo 7700A-nivelet pysynevät pitkään käytössä, mm. lentokenttälinjalla 200E. 
Uusia autoja vuonna 2014 ja 2015 tulleet ovat seuraavat: Mercedes-Benz Connecto nivel, Mercedes-Benz Connecto, Mercedes-Benz Citaro, Mercedes-Benz Citaro nivel.   
Johdinautoliikenteessä Ikarukset ja Solarikset ovat johtavassa asemassa, tosin joitakin käytettynä ostettuja MAN Gräf & Stift nivelautoja löytyy. Kesällä 2015 varikolle on ilmestynyt uusi Solaris Skoda Urbino- joita myöhemmin pitäisi tulla vielä lisää solobussina ja nivelbussina. Tällä hetkellä ei ajankohtaista suunnitelmaa johdinautoliikenteen luopumisesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> maalataan vaaleansiniseen BKK tilaajaväriin (ennen BKV).


BKK on Budapestin joukkoliikenteen tilaaja ja BKV on Budapestin kaupungin liikennelaitos (liikennöitsijä), eli autothan siis maalataan liikennöitsijän väreistä tilaajaväreihin. BKV ei siis ole muuttunut BKK:ksi, kuten ymmärsin sinun tarkoittavan viestissäsi.

Luin muuten jostain, että BKK:n tavoitteena on luoda siitä Budapestin alueelle samanlainen liikennebrändi kuin TfL on Lontoon seudulla. Kunnioitettava tavoite, jota näkisi mielellään enemmän myös muualla, esim. HSL-alueella.

----------


## Wito

> BKK on Budapestin joukkoliikenteen tilaaja ja BKV on Budapestin kaupungin liikennelaitos (liikennöitsijä), eli autothan siis maalataan liikennöitsijän väreistä tilaajaväreihin. BKV ei siis ole muuttunut BKK:ksi, kuten ymmärsin sinun tarkoittavan viestissäsi.
> .


BKV väri on tummansininen ja BKK tilaajaväri vaaleansininen. En kirjoittanutkaan että BKV olisi muuttunut BKK:ksi. Värit vain muuttuvat, selvästi kirjoitettuna. 
Lisäys että myös uusia Volvo 7900 hybridi-niveliä on tullut 2014 Raban akseleilla ja penkeillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> BKV väri on tummansininen ja BKK tilaajaväri vaaleansininen. En kirjoittanutkaan että BKV olisi muuttunut BKK:ksi. Värit vain muuttuvat, selvästi kirjoitettuna.


Ok, ajattelin sitten vain viestisi väärin. Ymmärsin toki, mitä ajoit takaa.  :Smile:

----------


## antti

Pitäis olla vähän tarkempi, onko bussissa matkustajia kun ...
http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/ulkomaat/a...n-ajon/5231466

----------


## antti

taitaapi kuivua kokoon seksijuttu, ihmettelinkin, että miten sitä, jos samalla ajaa ainakin ns. vanhanaikaisella tavalla
http://www.skd.se/2015/07/21/sexankl...tas-ur-trafik/

----------


## 034

Kolmio draamaa  :Cool:

----------


## antti

Euroopassa kasvaa pikavuoroliikenne joka puolella
http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2015/08/...expressbussar/

----------


## Piirka

Rogalandin läänin kuntayhtymän joukkoliikennejaosto päätti viime viikolla ehdottaa kahden johdinautolinjan järjestelmän rakentamisesta Stavangerin seudulle (NRK ja Rogalandsavis). Jaoston jäsenet yli puoluerajojen (pl. Edistyspuolue) kannattavat johdinautoja. Järjestelmä käsittäisi nyt rakenteilla olevan BRT-väylän Solan kunnan eteläosista/Sandnesin kunnasta Stavangerin kautta Solan kunnan pohjoisosiin. Vuonna 2021 valmistuva väylä olisi pituudeltaan 45 km (tähän mennessä on valmistunut 8 km). Väylälle tulisi kaksi linjaa, joita kumpaakin liikennöitäisiin 7½ min välein aamusta iltaan. Linjojen yhteisellä osuudella kulkisi siis 16 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa, jolloin kalustotarve olisi noin  55-60 johdinautoa. 

Jaoston Edistyspuolueen jäsenet vastustavat trollikoita, koska järjestelmä maksaisi 700 M NOK (75 M ) enemmän kuin perinteinen dieselbussijärjestelmä. Tämä vaikuttaisi puolueen mukaan läänin muiden joukkoliikennehankkeiden myöhästymiseen. Kuntayhtymän valtuusto päättää asiasta kokouksessaan tiistaina 20.10.

----------


## antti

Slovakian pääkaupungissa Bratislavassa löytyy tällaista: Bussiaseman yläkertaan on nostettu kaksi Ikarus letkubussia ja hitsattu ne yhteen. Tästä on saatu aikaan komea ravintola.
http://www.veterany.eu/2013/08/03/za...ikarusoch-280/

----------


## antti

Veolia-Transdev on perustanut Ranskaan oman halpabussisysteemin aluksi 17 linjalla. Esimerkkinä Pariisi - Marseille  15 - 20  kun junalippu maksaa satasen pintaan.   http://www.isilines.fr/fr
Sitten Israelin toiminnoista on luovuttu kokonaan ainakin yhtenä perusteena syytökset palestiinalaisten sortamisesta.
Tuorein tieto kertoo Transdevilla olevan 19 maassa 43000 ajoneuvoa, siinä tosin junavaunuja mukana ja henkilökuntaa olevan 83000 henkeä.

----------


## Lasse

Kortrijkin näyttelyssä ensi-iltansa saanut Irizar i8 tulee keväästä alkaen olemaan tuttu näky Tallinnan linja-autoasemalla, sillä LUX Express tilasi niitä 9 kappaletta.

http://tarbija24.postimees.ee/337285...durelvastumine

----------


## Lasse

Kolme ensimmäistä Volvo 7900 hybdriidibussia on saapunut Tallinnaan. Autoja tulee yhteensä 23, ja niillä on tarkoitus korvata osa johdinautoista.

ebus.ee/article/60/

----------


## buszilla

Bongasin ihka-ensimmäisen Superbus.com:n Tallinna-Tartto vuoron saapumisen Tartoon.  :Smile: 



Astromega on vm. 2013, kyseessä entinen Polskibusin P144.

----------


## antti

Puolan O-bussilla eli Polskibussilla on Plaxton-busseja   http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/1243248/ http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/1327775/  sekä VanHool Altano-busseja myös   http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/636818/#n738080

----------


## Allison

> Bongasin ihka-ensimmäisen Superbus.com:n Tallinna-Tartto vuoron saapumisen Tartoon. 
> 
> 
> 
> Astromega on vm. 2013, kyseessä entinen Polskibusin P144.


E401/P142 12/2013
E402/P143 12/2013
E403/P144 12/2013
E404/P145 12/2013
E405/P157 2/2014
E406/P158 2/2014
E407/P159 2/2014
E408/P160 2/2014

----------


## LHB

Tuollapa olisi kuvina SuperBussit: http://pato.1g.fi/kuvat/bussi/onnibus.com/superbus.com/

----------


## buszilla

Polskibusin Varsova-Berliini linjaa ajava Astromega joutui onnettomuuteen Puolassa. Kuljettaja menehtyi.  :Sad:  Silminnäkijöiden mukaan bussi ajoi ylinopeutta ja ajoi äkkijarrutuksen tehneen rekan perään.

http://www.fakt.pl/polska/wypadek-po...ly,608304.html

----------


## antti

Nyt voi päästä pilahintaan matkustamaan. Ecolinesilla halvin lippu Tallinnasta Pariisiin 10 euroa! Ja Tallinna - Riika alkaen 1 euro! Eikä edes puhuta erillisestä  varausmaksusta.
https://www.ecolines.net/en/

----------


## kiitokurre

Tallinnan Ühiskaartilla saattanee parin vuoden päästä matkustamaan myös Helsingin joukkoliikenteessä http://www.pealinn.ee/newset/varsti-...rammis-n167070

----------


## antti

Virossa ollaan tosi aktiivisia museobussien pelastamisessa.
Nyt saivat valmiiksi norjalaisbussin entistämisen.
http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2016/06/...-ny-pa-tre-ar/
tosin alusta on B7659 eikä BF niinkuin oheisessa jutussa kerrotaan.

----------


## antti

Ei pitäisi uskoa kaikkea mitä painetussa tekstissä lukee. Ruotsalaisella palstalla oli tarkennusta auton tietoihin:
Brødrene Repstad Karosseri  -  byggnr: 1485
Levert 25.11.1969  -  registrert 09.01.1970
Reg,nr:  I-2283
Scania B80-63  -  chassisnr:  502446
Første eier:   Grimstad og Omegn Bilruter A/S
Gave via postmann Oddbjørn Lønskog - Grimstad misjonskirke
til Tarvanpää Selts - eksportert til Estland 1994
Reg.nr i Estland  891RAJ
Autohan on Scania, niinkuin puskuristakin saa lukea, eikä jutussa väitetty Scania-Vabis. 
Sinänsä voi kehua ihan kulttuuriteoksi tätä projektia.

----------


## tkp

Norjalainen korivalmistaja Vest konkurssiin http://www.smp.no/naeringsliv/2016/1...n-13693939.ece

----------


## markus1979

PolskiBus (eli tämä OnniBussin sisaryhtiö) on laajentanut hurjasti reittivalikoimaa. Valikoimaan kuuluu nyt myös junamatkat.

Suurta osaa linjoista operoidaan muiden yhtiöiden kanssa yhteistyössä. Mielenkiintoisena huomiona on yhteistyö liettualaisen Eurolines-operaattorin kanssa (Kautra/TOKS) Baltiassa. Eli nyt pääsee jälleen PolskiBussin kautta Tallinnasta Puolaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> PolskiBus (eli tämä OnniBussin sisaryhtiö) on laajentanut hurjasti reittivalikoimaa. Valikoimaan kuuluu nyt myös junamatkat.


PolskiBusilla muiden yhtiöiden lippujen myyminen näyttää olevan merkittävä bisnes. Suomessa OnniBuskin yrittää samaa, mutta aina vaatimattomaksihan tuo muiden liikennöitsijöiden lippujen tarjonta OB:n verkkokaupassa on jäänyt.

----------


## Makke93

Espanjalainen raidekalustovalmistaja CAF on sopinut Solariksen kanssa sen ostosta. http://www.metro-report.com/news/bus...e-solaris.html Hinta on 300M sekä Solariksen ja Stadlerin yhteisen raitiovaunuprojektin tulevaisuus on epävarma.

----------


## antti

Norjassa Hordalanin alueella on tingitty reilusti bussilippuhintoja jopa 227 nok > 57 nok !
https://www.nrk.no/hordaland/onsdag-...and-1.14146539

samoin Agderissa   http://akt.no/nye-busspriser-2017/

----------


## markus1979

Ecolines Ukrainan Kiova-Tallinna-väliä ajanut bussi kolahti tolppaan, kukaan ei loukkaantunut vakavasti vaikka kaatuikin ikävästi:

https://www.err.ee/850882/tallinnass...lgevenes-umber

----------


## iiko

> Ecolines Ukrainan Kiova-Tallinna-väliä ajanut bussi kolahti tolppaan, kukaan ei loukkaantunut vakavasti vaikka kaatuikin ikävästi:
> 
> https://www.err.ee/850882/tallinnass...lgevenes-umber


Ja Ecolinesin Viron pomolle oli tärkeintä kertoa se, ettei ole heidän vaan ukrainalaisten bussi...

----------


## antti

Kanadan Greyhound supistaa isosti:  
http://www.firstgroupplc.com/news-an...09-07-18a.aspx

----------


## antti

Transdev konsernissa tapahtuu:
https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2018/10...l-av-transdev/

----------


## markus1979

Tallinnaan hankitaan ensi vuonna sata uutta kaasubussia, joista 40 niveliä.

Arvioitu kustannus on 25 miljoonaa euroa ja seuraavan 5 vuoden aikana on tarkoitus hankkia vielä 200 kaasubussia lisää.

Tämä nostaisi kaasubussien osuuden reiluun 60% kaupungin bussiyhtiön yhteensä 469 bussista.

https://www.err.ee/869065/tallinna-l...uut-gaasibussi

----------


## bussiauto

> Tallinnaan hankitaan ensi vuonna sata uutta kaasubussia, joista 40 niveliä.
> 
> Arvioitu kustannus on 25 miljoonaa euroa ja seuraavan 5 vuoden aikana on tarkoitus hankkia vielä 200 kaasubussia lisää.
> 
> Tämä nostaisi kaasubussien osuuden reiluun 60% kaupungin bussiyhtiön yhteensä 469 bussista.
> 
> https://www.err.ee/869065/tallinna-l...uut-gaasibussi


Mitähän mallia?

----------


## antti

Norjan valtiollinen bussiyhtiö vaihtamassa nimeä, aika erikoiselta kuulostaa ainakin suomalaiselle  eli "Vy"
https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2019/03...-namn-blir-vy/

----------


## markus1979

Erittäin paha uutinen Euroopan bussiliikenteen tulevaisuuden kannalta, Flixbus nappasi taas yhden ison kilpailijan pois:

https://www.transdev.com/en/press-re...ines-isilines/

Ei enää montaa varteenotettavaa kansainvälistä verkostoa jäljellä kilpailemassa Flixbussin kanssa. Ei tee hyvää hinnoille, palvelutasolle eikä ainakaan Flixbusin erittäin ylimieliselle asiakaspalvelulle.

----------


## Melamies

> Erittäin paha uutinen Euroopan bussiliikenteen tulevaisuuden kannalta, Flixbus nappasi taas yhden ison kilpailijan pois:
> 
> https://www.transdev.com/en/press-re...ines-isilines/
> 
> Ei enää montaa varteenotettavaa kansainvälistä verkostoa jäljellä kilpailemassa Flixbussin kanssa. Ei tee hyvää hinnoille, palvelutasolle eikä ainakaan Flixbusin erittäin ylimieliselle asiakaspalvelulle.


Tilanne siis muuttuu Euroopanlaajuisesti Suomen tilanteen mukaiseksi. Pikabussimarkkinaa hallitsee yksi yhtiö lähes monopolin tavoin. Bussiyhtiöt eivät kilpaile toistensa kanssa, vaan lento-, juna- ja yksityisautoliikenteen kanssa.

----------


## antti

Saksassa uusi kilpailija Flixbussille    http://www.pinkbus.de https://www.omnibusrevue.de/pinkbus-...n-2417657.html https://www.busfahrermagazin.de/pink...n-2417805.html https://www.reisereporter.de/artikel...markt-stuermen

----------


## Melamies

Flixbusille sattunut vakavia onnettomuuksia, 33 loukkaantui bussin kaaduttua:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11049723

Ja kuukausi sitten yksi kuoli. (Ranskaa osaavat voinevat kertoa oliko se matkustaja vai ulkopuolinen):

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...7876_3224.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Flixbusille sattunut vakavia onnettomuuksia, 33 loukkaantui bussin kaaduttua:
> 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11049723
> 
> Ja kuukausi sitten yksi kuoli. (Ranskaa osaavat voinevat kertoa oliko se matkustaja vai ulkopuolinen):
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...7876_3224.html


Ranskaa osaavat huomaavat nopeasti, että Le Monde -linkinkin uutinen koskee liki 99%:sesti 3.11. tapausta, lopuksi vain mainitaan kuukausi sitten yhden hengen vaatineesta onnettomuudesta.

----------


## kuukanko

Volvo toimittaa ensi vuoden joulukuussa 157 sähköbussia Transdeville Göteborgiin. Sveriges Radion uutinen (ruotsiksi)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Volvo toimittaa ensi vuoden joulukuussa 157 sähköbussia Transdeville Göteborgiin. Sveriges Radion uutinen (ruotsiksi)


Aiheesta on ruotsinkielinen kirjoitus myös Bussmagasinetin nettisivulla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tällä hetkellä siis kansallinen lainsäädäntömme  edellyttäisi poikkeuslupaa, jos CapaCityjä haluttaisiin nopeasti  maahamme jatkuvaan liikenteeseen. Ja jos laajempaa tarvetta ilmenisi,  niin sitten lainsäädäntöämme todennäköisesti tarkistettaisiin vastaamaan  muuttuneita tarpeita.


Edellinen lainaus on toisesta ketjusta, mutta nyt puhutaan myös CapaCityistä ja rajoitusten tarkistuksesta tai ainakin soveltamisesta - tässä tapauksessa länsinaapurimme puolella. Bussmagasinet kertoo, että Transdev hankkii Göteborgiin 21-metrisiä CapaCity L -busseja 23 kappaletta. Ruotsissakaan noin pitkät yksiniveliset bussit eivät jatkossakaan olisi yleisesti sallittuja, mutta Göteborgin liikenteeseen ne kuitenkin kelpuutetaan. Bussmagasinetin uutinen på svenska.

----------


## markus1979

Vilnaan oli ilmestynyt turkkilaisia mikrosähköbusseja linjalle 89. Kyseessä siis samannäköinen pikkubussi mihin diesel-versiona törmää monessakin turkkilaiskaupungissa:

https://www.delfi.lt/auto/patarimai/....d?id=82307691

Artikkelissa kerrotaan, että kyseessä olisivat ensimmäiset sähköbussit Liettuassa. Itse näin aamulla yhden vilaukselta, pitää yrittää päästä kyytiinkin.

----------


## kiitokurre

Flixbus avaa reittejä Balttiaan. Suunnitteilla on reitit Berliini-Tallinna, Varsova-Tallinna ja Praha-Tallinna

https://majandus24.postimees.ee/6898...mpaign=fb_post

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ruotsin Danderydissä, Tukholman pohjoispuolella, sattui erikoinen onnettomuus maaliskuun alussa. Kaksikerroksinen, metroa korvaava bussi, ajoi päin matalaa siltaa sillä seurauksella, että ylemmästä kerroksesta tuhoutui iso osa. Pahan näköisessä tuhossa ei tapahtunut henkilövahinkoja, mukana oli vain kuljettaja ja yksi matkustaja. Linkki ruotsinkieliseen Aftonbladetin uutiseen - sisältää kuvamateriaaliakin.

----------


## repesorsa

Moskovan sähköbussit pysähtyneet pakkaseen. Kenenkähä tekemiä?  Trollikat vaihdettiin sähköbusseihin, ja tässä tulos?

https://en.newizv.ru/news/city/20-11...f-cold-weather

https://griphon.livejournal.com/503419.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Moskovan sähköbussit pysähtyneet pakkaseen. Kenenkähä tekemiä?  Trollikat vaihdettiin sähköbusseihin, ja tässä tulos?


Paikallista tuotantoa näyttävät olevan: https://www.sustainable-bus.com/news...gortrans-kamaz

----------


## tkp

Volvo kehuu Göteborgin nivelsähköbussejaan joita tulee 145kpl

https://www.volvobuses.com/en-en/new...ric-buses.html

----------


## kuukanko

Joulukuussa Göterborgissa alkaa iso kasa uusia Transdevin sopimuksia (Lounais-Göteborg, Göteborgin runkolinjat, Mölndal, Partille sekä keltainen, sininen, vihreä ja vaaleanpunainen pikalinja). Uusien sähköbussien lisäksi liikenteeseen tulee 23 uutta 21-metristä Mercedes-Benz CapaCity L:ää, joiden alta tuplanivelet poistuvat kokonaan Göteborgin liikenteestä.

----------


## repesorsa

Ruotsissa alk. tänään jos reitti on yli 150 km saa vain käyttää 50 % istumapaikoista, kuski eisaa ottaa enemmän, puolet penkeistä peitetään teipeillä. 
kts. Länstrafiken tiedote suomeksi!

https://ltr.se/din-resa/information-corona/

----------


## Admiral Observer

https://www.is.fi/ulkomaat/art-2000007845191.html

Bussi suistui tieltä Puolassa tuhoisin seurauksin  viisi kuoli ja noin 40 loukkaantui
Viranomaisten mukaan bussi oli matkalla Ukrainaan, kun se joutui liikenneonnettomuuteen Puolan kaakkoisosissa.

Bussissa matkusti onnettomuuden tapahtuessa 57 ihmistä.


VIISI ihmistä on kuollut ja noin 40 loukkaantunut bussiturmassa Puolan kaakkoisosissa lauantain vastaisena yönä. Reutersin mukaan Ukrainaan matkalla ollut bussi suistui onnettomuudessa tieltä ja ajautui ojaan.

 Tiedämme, että yksi ihminen vietiin sairaalaan kriittisessä tilassa. Hänelle on tehty leikkaus ja toivomme, että hänen henkensä säilyy, alueen kuvernööri Ewa Leniart kertoi lehdistötilaisuudessa.

Leniartin mukaan kaikkiaan 14:n loukkaantuneen tila on edelleen vakava. Onnettomuuspaikka sijaitsee A4-moottoritiellä lähellä Koszycen kaupunkia.


Bussi suistui ojaan ajauduttuaan ulos tieltä.

 Matkustajat olivat enimmäkseen nukkumassa, kun onnettomuus tapahtui. Suurin osa oli ilman turvavöitä, joten he loukkaantuivat vakavasti. Matkustajista useimmat olivat nuoria ihmisiä, jotka olivat palaamassa kotiin töistä, Ala-Karpatian voivodikunnan tiedotusviranomainen kertoi medialle.



Kaikki bussin matkustajat olivat paloviranomaisten mukaan ukrainalaisia, joita asuu ja työskentelee Puolassa arviolta 12 miljoonaa.

Tiedottajan mukaan bussi osui todennäköisesti liikenteenjakajaan poistuessaan valtatieltä ja ajautui sitten ojaan. Poliisin mukaan onnettomuuden syytä on kuitenkin toistaiseksi liian varhaista vahvistaa.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> https://www.is.fi/ulkomaat/art-2000007845191.html
> ...


Ikävä juttu. :-(
Kyseessä näyttää olevan aiemmin Suomessakin liikkunut auto:
http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/1702591/#n1997713
https://www.flickr.com/photos/51934812@N03/31682334050

----------


## Eppu

Ruotsin Göteborgissa on sattunut junan ja bussin törmäysonnettomuus:

https://www.expressen.se/tv/nyheter/...sam-kollision/

https://youtu.be/NmAr78FK44g

----------


## Melamies

Venäjällä bussin ja karhun yhteentörmäys. Bussi taitaa olla Volvo.

https://www.is.fi/ulkomaat/art-20000...ntent=promobox

----------


## onni

> Bussi taitaa olla Volvo.
> 
> https://www.is.fi/ulkomaat/art-20000...ntent=promobox


Bussi on venäläisvalmisteinen MAZ, joka ehkä hieman näyttää Volvolta, muttei sitä ole.

----------


## antti

Ruotsalaisperäinen Wallenbergin osaksi omistama iso sijoitusyhtiö EQT on ostanut koulubussiyhtiö First Studentin, yli 30000 bussia ja siinä samalla First Transitin yli 2000 bussia.    https://www.bussmagasinet.se/2021/04...ed-skolbussar/  Ennestään EQT:llä oli norjalainen Torghatten-konserni millä silläkin oli yli 1000 bussia.  Tämä on varmaan suurin joukkoliikennealan kauppa pohjoismaissa koskaan.

----------


## tkp

Scania toimittaa 170 kaasubussia Madridiin. Autot korittaa Espanjalainen Castrosua.

https://www.facebook.com/scaniagroup...794798798888:0

----------


## bussitietäjä

Saksassa aloitetaan täysimittaiset testit ajoneuvolla, jonka kattotankeissa kulkee 34 kiloa vetyä
https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...1534#gs.5be82w

----------


## tkp

Bussi törmäsi siltaan Ruotsissa, Luleåssa

https://www.svt.se/nyheter/lokalt/no...-i-bro-i-lulea

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

Huh, onneksi ei ollut matkustajia. Kaksikerrosbusseissa kun taitaa olla se suosituin paikka yläkerran eturivissä...

----------


## Sakke100

USA:n uutisia: Greyhound on nyt osa FlixBusia, linkki englanninkieliseen uutiseen
https://global.flixbus.com/greyhound

----------


## tkp

Tallinnassa tulee kokeiluun 24 metriä pitkä rollikka. Bussissa on oma akusto joilla se pystyy ajamaan muutaman kilometrin matkoja myös ilman ajojohtimia.

https://news.err.ee/1608382616/galle...-without-poles

----------


## Makke93

> Tallinnassa tulee kokeiluun 24 metriä pitkä rollikka. Bussissa on oma akusto joilla se pystyy ajamaan muutaman kilometrin matkoja myös ilman ajojohtimia.
> 
> https://news.err.ee/1608382616/galle...-without-poles





> The bi-articulated bus fits some 200 passengers, four times as much as a regular bus. It has a total of five entrances and eight wheels, the city's press office announced


Solariksen markkinointiryhmällä lähtenyt taas mopo vähän keulimaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Solariksen markkinointiryhmällä lähtenyt taas mopo vähän keulimaan.


Varmasti totta jos 'regular bus' tarkoittaa tätä: https://www.flickr.com/photos/962075...n/photostream/

----------


## Makke93

> Varmasti totta jos 'regular bus' tarkoittaa tätä: https://www.flickr.com/photos/962075...n/photostream/


Vastaan tuli nyt suomenkielinen versio uutisesta, kun sattumalta jokainen ratikkaprojekteja vastustava twitterissä sitä jakelee. Siinä on taas asia muotoiltu niin, että Trollinoon mahtuu nelinkertainen määrä verrattuna nykyisiin johdinautoihin. Tallinnassa nykyiset ovat vissiin pienimmilläänkin 12-metrisiä ja osa jopa 18.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Vastaan tuli nyt suomenkielinen versio uutisesta, kun sattumalta jokainen ratikkaprojekteja vastustava twitterissä sitä jakelee. Siinä on taas asia muotoiltu niin, että Trollinoon mahtuu nelinkertainen määrä verrattuna nykyisiin johdinautoihin. Tallinnassa nykyiset ovat vissiin pienimmilläänkin 12-metrisiä ja osa jopa 18.


Ei tuokaan kyllä tunnu täsmäävän. Jos 24-metriseen bussiin mahtuu 4 kertaa enemmän kuin 12-metriseen niin saa olla aikamoinen lentokenttäbussi. Tietysti auttaa myös jos laskee seisomakapasiteetin esimerkiksi lukemalla _8 ihmistä per neliömetri_...

Ratikan vastustajat voisivat muuten myös siirtyä vastustamaan metroja. M300-yksikköön mahtuu virallisten lukemien mukaan 576 matkustajaa. Yhteen vaunuun (22-23m) mahtuisi siis 144 matkustajaa. Kannattaisikohan koko metro sulkea ja muuttaa johdinbussilinjaksi?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Timppa-70

Volvo Buses sai Ruotsissa 200 linja-auton tilauksen
https://autotoday.fi/volvo-buses-sai...ton-tilauksen/

----------


## repesorsa

Sisarfoorumilla Ruotsissa uusi Citywide Stockholm Openin tennisbussina  :Smile: 

https://forum.omnibuss.se/index.php?topic=75954.0

----------


## kuukanko

Brittiläinen sijoitusyhtiö Basalt Infrastructure Partners on tehnyt ostotarjouksensa Nobinasta, arvoltaan 9,323 miljardia Ruotsin kruunua. Osakkeesta tarjottava hinta ylittää perjantain päätöskurssin 29,6%:lla.

----------


## kuukanko

Suuret brittiläiset bussifirmat National Express ja Stagecoach aikovat yhdistyä. Yhdistymisessä National Expressin omistajat saisivat 75% uudesta yhtiöstä ja Stagecoachin 25%. Stagecoach myisi pois kaukoliikennetoimintansa eli Megabus UK:n, South West Falconin ja osuutensa Scottish Citylinkissä. BBC:n uutinen

----------


## Melamies

Silta romahti USA:ssa Pittsburghissa ja nivelbussi jäi sillalle:

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12043017/64-3-48162

----------


## tkp

Flixbus tarjoaa Ukrainan kansalaisille ilmaiset matkat Puolan rajalta eteenpäin pidemmälle Puolaan


https://www.facebook.com/FlixBus/posts/1683419748657135

----------


## tkp

RATP poistaa väliaikaisesti Bolloren valmistamat sähköbussit (149kpl) liikenteestä.

Reutersin uutinen asiasta https://www.reuters.com/business/aut...ts-2022-04-29/
Youtube-video bussipalosta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r-yN8SugWM

----------


## tkp

Lontoossa paloi viisi sähköbussia

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/16...-latest-update

----------


## tkp

Saksassa halvat 9 matkaliput ovat tuoneet myös ongelmia. Ylitäysiä junia, liian vähän henkilökuntaa

""The Transport Ministry is providing 2.5 billion over three months to compensate for the loss of revenue caused by the artificially low ticket price  and yet no money was made available for extra personnel, buses or trains." With that in mind, he does not see how the scheme can feasibly continue after August. At least not at 9 per ticket."

https://www.dw.com/en/germanys-9-eur...ure/a-62329405

----------

